# Mathews Reezen 40 to 70 lbs?



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

if you look on mathews website under the bow specs it says draw weight 40 to 70...thats the range available for purchase...the bows are actually sold with limbs in 10 pound increments...40-50 50-60 60-70 and posibly 55-65 on some models...

hope that clears it up


----------



## TotallyArchery (May 6, 2008)

I guess I need a Mathews rep to tell me this so I can let our Mathews dealer here in town know that. My buddy talked to our in town dealer and he said he talked to Mathews and they said it was OK to go over 10 lbs?? Not sure who he talked to but I would like to let the him know that it is only 10 lbs. if he says 40 to 70 and anyone has a problem?? The dealer is taking responsibility for fixing the bow and any injuries.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

TotallyArchery said:


> I've been told by a friend that bought a 70 lb Mathews Reezen last fall that his bow can range from 40 to 70 lbs. I realize most bow company's say you can turn your bow down 4 turns ( new Bear is 3 turns) which equities to approximately 10 lbs. Is Mathews doing something different or is our Mathews dealer telling people the wrong thing??





TotallyArchery said:


> I guess I need a Mathews rep to tell me this so I can let our Mathews dealer here in town know that. My buddy talked to our in town dealer and he said he talked to Mathews and they said it was OK to go over 10 lbs?? Not sure who he talked to but I would like to let the him know that it is only 10 lbs. if he says 40 to 70 and anyone has a problem?? The dealer is taking responsibility for fixing the bow and any injuries.


A reezen will not go down from 70 to a 40lbs with out changing the limbs. like what was said about they range 40-50 50-60 and 60-70


----------



## TotallyArchery (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. I will pass this on to my friend and talk to his dealer about it. Thanks again


----------

